# Carpal Tunnel and cutting fabric



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

I just got done cutting out some fabric for one of the bears that I sell. It is a Patriot Bear and as such I am making him out of a pair of BDU pants. Now that is some tough fabric! But even when I cut out thinner fabrics it hurts my hands. My Carpal Tunnel flares up and my fingers go numb for a while. I have a pair of Gingher's that I keep sharp with a little knife sharpener, but I was wondering if there were other scissors that would not make my hand go numb. I saw that Fiskars had spring loaded scissors and wondered if any of y'all used those and how you liked them? I will be teaching Bailey how to cut out pattern pieces for some of the items, but I am leery of letting her cut on a client's fabric just in case she should make a mistake and thus, a lot of the cutting will still fall on me. I am open to any suggestions. Thanks in advance!
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have expenisve Ginghers, and use my $17 walmart Fisker grey handled spring loaded scissors. It makes a HUGE amount of difference. Get a pair,and you may want to look into the fiskar scissor sharpener - it helps keep them sharp.

Angie


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I find using an ergonomic rotary cutter whenever possible helps a lot. Otherwise, I'm with Angie... I have the expensive Ginghers too, and I like the spring loaded Fiskars best!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Make that three votes for the Fiskar and get the sharpener!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

When my mom's arthritis got bad, she switched to electric scissors and swore by them for cutting all sorts of fabrics.

As for me, I'll vote for the ergonomic rotary cutter, too. The smaller ones do a good job on (inside) curves where the large ones can't do well.


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

I use my Fiskars with the spring and they are great--well worth the money. I have arthritis in my hands and make alot of denim and fleece quilts and I can really tell the difference since I started using them. I also use a rotary cutter when possible.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A friend of mine had carpal tunnel in both wrists, was braced up on both hands and awaiting enough money for the surgery. For a different problem, she went to a chiropractor. After an adjustment to her neck, the carpal tunnel in both wrists went away. The 7th vertabra was out of alignment. Just a thought


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I have a similar problem and use the spring loaded Fiskars, but have just recently bought Black and Decker electric scissors. They are fantastic!!! I use them all the time now. I also have the ergonomic rotary cutter that is great also for cutting quilts.


----------

